# Finished....................



## rd_ab_penman (Jul 15, 2020)

A couple more customer Rainbow Trout Sierra series  pen blanks using some Curly Maple.
Finished with 6 coats of MINWAX WBOM Clear Satin Polyurethane applied 
using my Dipping Method.

Les


----------

